# mini couger 8000g 9mm



## jeff4863 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi to all,
I just picked up mini couger 8000g sat. love te way it feel but I would like to find a 15 rd. clip and a MAGAZINE SPACER 8000 8040 MINI COUGAR so the clip isnt seen below the grip. any help ? Thankyou for any help Jeff


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

Deprecated Browser Error

I think the above link is the mag your looking for, as far as the spacer, not sure, fairly new to berettas myself.


----------



## DanOh (Nov 19, 2012)

I bought a 15 round 9mm clip from Baretta site for $25. I didn't want to trust any aftermaket stuff. sorry, mine is Cougar, not mini.


----------



## DanOh (Nov 19, 2012)

How much smaller in size is the Mini Cougar compared to Beretta Cougar? I have looked high and low and can't get a good answer from reading and local shops don't have one.....I really want to consider one for CCW.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The barrel length is the same......the mini weighs 140 gms. less, and the grip is 25mm. smaller.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

cdnn Beretta 8000 Cougar/Stoeger 9mm 15rd Blue LE Mag New Factory has the 15 round cougar fullsize mags for around 19.99... they work great in the full size.... dont know if they will work on the mini... but a good price and made by beretta..


----------

